# IDPA rules



## rick9748 (Nov 12, 2014)

Have CZ 75 BD.Have never used for IDPA.When drawing from holster will I have to be in decock or double action. Much difference in trigger pull.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

If that is the decocker only model you need to start decocked hammer down/ double action.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I know my p-07 decocks to half cock. If your BD decocks to half cock, I believe you may compete that way. I'd ask here. IDPA Rules - Brian Enos's Forums... Maku mozo!


----------



## gothcopter (Jul 3, 2013)

For a BD model, you'll need to use the decocking lever to lower the hammer. The hammer does not need to be lowered any further than that.

Here's a link to the current rulebook. The particular rules for your situation are 8.2.1.2.2 and 8.2.2.1.6.3.

http://members.idpa.com/Content/Rules/x2gukat1.wyt.pdf


----------

